# how does PTO work on 60" deck?



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

How does the PTO work on a Cub 3205 with 60" deck? I'm trying to figure out what the clutch arrangement is that engages the PTO when the dash control is energized. 

My deck is disengaging as I mow along, after warmup. I instantly stop the tractor, run the rpms back down, and turn the PTO switch off and then back on again. The deck re-engages. It will repeat this cycle for maybe five to eight iterations, then it seems to hold in like it should. The problem is a minor annoyance only.

My concern is that some component may be going bad. I'd like to replace whatever it takes to fix the problem before it fails. I got to wondering what mechanism engages the shaft drive and belts.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

maybe a cylonoid or something.


----------

